# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  !!!!!با این وضعیت من برای ریاضی, کلاس بهتره یا سیدی؟؟؟کسایی ک میدونن کمک کنید لطفا!!!

## DASHREZAH

دوستان خسته نباشید 
ی سوال داشتم.
*من فارق التحصیل تجربیم و از ریاضی خ بدم میاد و پارسال کلا سمتش نرفتم!*
امسال من و دوستم ی کلاس (با بهترین دبیر شهرمون) رفتیم ک چند تا از مبحثاش تدریس شده بود(مثلثان و احتمال و...) و حدو پنجا شست جلسه دیگه مونده!
*پارسال سیدی های کنکور آسان است  فیزیک مسعودی رو گرفتم واقعا خوب بود و راضی بودم!!!*
حالا با این وضع کلاس گفتم شاید بهترباشه ک سیدیا رو بگیرم!؟!؟ قیمتشون هم تقریبا فرقی نمیکنه با هم!
بنظرتون چکار کنم؟
*آیا کسی ریاضیات کنکور آسان است رو داره؟ خوبه ؟ مدرسش کیه؟
*ممنون :-)

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> دوستان خسته نباشید 
> ی سوال داشتم.
> *من فارق التحصیل تجربیم و از ریاضی خ بدم میاد و پارسال کلا سمتش نرفتم!*
> امسال من و دوستم ی کلاس (با بهترین دبیر شهرمون) رفتیم ک چند تا از مبحثاش تدریس شده بود(مثلثان و احتمال و...) و حدو پنجا شست جلسه دیگه مونده!
> *پارسال سیدی های کنکور آسان است  فیزیک مسعودی رو گرفتم واقعا خوب بود و راضی بودم!!!*
> حالا با این وضع کلاس گفتم شاید بهترباشه ک سیدیا رو بگیرم!؟!؟ قیمتشون هم تقریبا فرقی نمیکنه با هم!
> بنظرتون چکار کنم؟
> *آیا کسی ریاضیات کنکور آسان است رو داره؟ خوبه ؟ مدرسش کیه؟
> *ممنون :-)


فیزیک مسعودی تا حدودی خوبه ولی ریاضیش فاجعس(ریاضی هم همون مسعودی تدریس میکنه)

----------


## gole yas

سلام دوسته عزیز ببینید ریاضی چیزی نیس که بشه با چندتا تکنیک بری تو کنکور 70 یا 80 بزنی  باید واقعا تشریحی  کار کنی بعضی تست هاشم راه حل کوتاه داره که با تمرین بدست میاد و گول دی وی دی را نخور  اخه انتگرال که دو تا سوال میاد سزاور هستش 120 هزار تومن فقط واسه اون بدی که معلوم هم نیس تو کنکور بزنی یا ن  ونوس  بدک نیس   تو اپارات سرچ کن خوشت اومد بگیر  ی دوست داشتم  گف با تلاش   با ونوس 80 زده حالا نمیدونم من هم تازگیا خریدم نرسیده بدستم رسید توضیح میدم  واستون البته  اگه خواستید ولی بازم به نظرم باید اینقدر تمرین حل کنی که فول بشی   خدا وکیلی من حساب کردم موسسه همین که اسمشو اوردی  حدوده 60 درصد با م هستش  قیمتش سر به فلک میکشه 700 و خورده ای واسه 60 درصد کنکور خلاصه داداش چشاتا باز کن بعدا پشیمون نشی  موفق باشی یا حق

----------


## DASHREZAH

> سلام دوسته عزیز ببینید ریاضی چیزی نیس که بشه با چندتا تکنیک بری تو کنکور 70 یا 80 بزنی  باید واقعا تشریحی  کار کنی بعضی تست هاشم راه حل کوتاه داره که با تمرین بدست میاد و گول دی وی دی را نخور  اخه انتگرال که دو تا سوال میاد سزاور هستش 120 هزار تومن فقط واسه اون بدی که معلوم هم نیس تو کنکور بزنی یا ن  ونوس  بدک نیس   تو اپارات سرچ کن خوشت اومد بگیر  ی دوست داشتم  گف با تلاش   با ونوس 80 زده حالا نمیدونم من هم تازگیا خریدم نرسیده بدستم رسید توضیح میدم  واستون البته  اگه خواستید ولی بازم به نظرم باید اینقدر تمرین حل کنی که فول بشی   خدا وکیلی من حساب کردم موسسه همین که اسمشو اوردی  حدوده 60 درصد با م هستش  قیمتش سر به فلک میکشه 700 و خورده ای واسه 60 درصد کنکور خلاصه داداش چشاتا باز کن بعدا پشیمون نشی  موفق باشی یا حق



دوست عزیز حرف شما کاملا درسته...
اما واسه من ک اصن ریاضیم خ افتضاحه و شهر ما هم جوریه ک درصد خیلی شاخ ریاضی توش دیگه فوقش 70 باشه و بچه ها کلاس و تلاششون بیشتر برا رسیدن ب 40 50 درصد هستش!!!!
بله موسسه کنکور اسان. ریاضیش حدود 800 و خورده ای میشه و کلاس خصوصی هم همین حدود میشه!!!
ب نظر شما سیدی های ونوس بهتره؟؟؟ قیمتش چجور در میاد؟  
 کی سیدیات ب دستت میرسه؟ اگ زحمت نمیشه لطفا بعد از رسیدن و مشاهدشون بم خبر بده ببینم چجورین ؟
ممنون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> فیزیک مسعودی تا حدودی خوبه ولی ریاضیش فاجعس(ریاضی هم همون مسعودی تدریس میکنه)



ریاضیاتشو دیدی ؟؟؟ در چه حده؟ آیا از ی کلاس ریاضی هفتاد جلسه ای تو شهر ما بد تره؟
من الان رفتم تو سایتشون دیدم نوشته ریاضیات  مدر س: *محمود اکبری* !!!!! 
*کسی خبر نداره ؟*

----------


## Masood11

فقط کتاب ریاضی جامع تجربی خیلی سبز بگیر کافیه!! هم خوب توضیح داده و هم تو بعضی مباحث واسه جلب علاقه مثال از زیست آورده!

----------


## DASHREZAH

> فقط کتاب ریاضی جامع تجربی خیلی سبز بگیر کافیه!! هم خوب توضیح داده و هم تو بعضی مباحث واسه جلب علاقه مثال از زیست آورده!


منو خودم مهرو ماه دارم ولی باهاش حال نمیکنم :-/

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> ریاضیاتشو دیدی ؟؟؟ در چه حده؟ آیا از ی کلاس ریاضی هفتاد جلسه ای تو شهر ما بد تره؟
> من الان رفتم تو سایتشون دیدم نوشته ریاضیات  مدر س: *محمود اکبری* !!!!! 
> *کسی خبر نداره ؟*


دیدم  چند جلسه شو ،ولی ندارم خودم :Yahoo (1): 
من میگم فاجعست!شما فقط 1چیزی میشنوی :Yahoo (94): ......خیلی فاجعه تر اونیِ که فکر کنی :Yahoo (94): 
تعدادی از مباحث مثل حد مشتق کاربرد مشتق و اینارو مسعودی تدریس میکنه
در مورد بقیه مدرس هاشم نظری ندارم

----------


## DASHREZAH

سیدیای ونوس چی ؟

----------


## gole yas

عزیز من که بهت گفتم ونوس را برو تو سایتش نمونه تدریس هستش خیلی عالی نیس ولی  از موسساته دیگه بهتره فکر کنم تو زمینه ریاضی فعلا و قیمتشم منسفانه تر هستش هر کسی ی دبیر را باهاش حال میکنه چشم صبر کنید بدستم رسید   میگم چطور:yahoo (4):

----------


## farshidr90

> اما واسه من ک اصن ریاضیم خ افتضاحه و شهر ما هم جوریه ک درصد خیلی شاخ ریاضی توش دیگه فوقش 70 باشه و بچه ها کلاس و تلاششون بیشتر برا رسیدن ب 40 50 درصد هستش!!!!


40 50 درصد کمه؟

----------


## DASHREZAH

> 40 50 درصد کمه؟



واسه واسه ما تو درس ریاضی مث رویا میمونه....
فقط واسه ریاضی :-(

----------


## _ZAPATA_

شما که الان داری کلاس میرید پس دیگه سی دی به درد نمیخوره

در ضمن شما می تونید در کنار کلاس از کتاب های تست خوب وجامع  مثل خیلی سبز استفاده کنید

----------

